# Facebook troubles



## Obbe (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm having trouble uploading to Facebook through the publish-thingy. I've set it up what I think is correctly and I can create sets/albums, but it says that it can't get album info from Facebook. (Can't say exact error message since it's in Swedish) The first image is uploaded if I delete the service, set it up again and create and publish a new set. If I try uploading again I only get the error message. What's wrong? I might be going back to the plug-in, but I'd rather use the built in solution.
Did a search here and on google and found nada.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2010)

For a start, double check that the authentication is ok. Go to Facebook's website &gt; Account (top right) &gt; Notifications and scroll down to the bottom of the page and check LR is listed there.

Also, does it happen on all sets/albums or just certain ones? I'm wondering if it's falling over accented characters in the album name or something like that.


----------



## Obbe (Nov 11, 2010)

Authentication is ok and no accents, strange letters or anything like that.
I noticed that if I don't include any photos with the set, it's created on Facebook, but not added to Lightroom. If I include photos, it's created in Lightroom and on Facebook and the first image is uploaded. Same thing with creating a new set from an existing album on Facebook.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmmmm. I'm stumped. Anyone else?


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 14, 2010)

Create yourself another facebook account that is completely standard, no security, permissions etc etc. Does this work. getting album info is one of the first things that seems to happen before you update an album. LR seems to drag down comments that have been made on the photos.

Starting from scratch with new account may help, not a long term solution but you might be able to identify the issue


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 15, 2010)

Might also be interesting to try Jeffrey's Facebook plugin; perhaps it'll say something different than the Adobe version that will help debug. (Or maybe it'll just work.)


----------



## Obbe (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, but I finally got around and created a new account.
Security set to default and everything worked like a charm. Set everything to tightest privacy and everything still worked. I'm really confused. Anyway, now I have a second testing account if you come up with any more ideas.


----------



## ukbrown (Dec 2, 2010)

I am sticking with Jeffrey's, I had issues that were resolved with his FB plug in.


----------



## JonathanR (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm really getting frustrated with this.

I've never gotten the publish to facebook to work with my facebook account.  What's odd is that I've gotten it to work with my wife's account.

I just upgraded to 3.3 and attempted to set it up again with the same results.

I added the facebook publish service to my account.  Everything authorized fine, and it pulled down the list of photo albums for my account just fine.

I'm using the default .jpg at 80 quality setting, resizing to long edge at 2048 with the check box enabled to not enlarge, sharpening for screen at standard, and checked the box for minimize embedded metadata.

I added another publish service with my wife's account authorized, same settings.

My account will not publish.  It attempts to publish and I get two error boxes that pop up saying "failed to retrieve item info".  First photo to publish gets added to the album and it stops at that.

My wife's account will publish.  

I also attempted to start over, just adding my account and authorizing.  Everything acts the same.  Same "failed to retrieve item info" error.  Even attempting to create a album works, but it will publish only the first photo and I get the same error.

I've started over, I've left the lightroom settings intact, deleting the authorization from facebook and re-authorized it when lightroom prompted me too and nothing is helping.

I've searched all over google for similar issues and some users are reporting the same thing on the Adobe forums, no one has a solution.

I'm thinking this has something to do with facebooks API.  I know my wife and I have had different timelines for rollout of new features in facebook.  If facebook has different API servers or made changes that haven't been rolled out to everyone it would make sense that not everyone is experiencing this problem.  I know on Adobe forums there are individuals that reported the publish service was working, but stopped at some point.

I hope someone offers some help, or can give me advice on how to proceed.  I don't know how to report the bug or error to Adobe, or if there is something that needs to be reported to facebook.  I wish this would happen to everyone using the facebook publish service:tape:, if it stopped working altogether then maybe it would be easier to identify what was changed that made it fail.


----------



## Frogmum (Feb 1, 2011)

*Echoes...!*

I am having EXACTLY the same problems as Obbe. Initially the inbuilt publish-to-Facebook service worked fine for me, now it only uploads the first image of any collection and then comes back saying it can't connect to Facebook, or words to those effect. Like you authentication is fine, nothing strange in Album titles. It does create the album for me, but simply won't add more than ONE picture to it!! So irritating...
I know there is Jeffries' plugin but I was avoiding it as every time I choose a different export option it seems to reset my default 'export to hard drive' settings which is also a bit irritating!
I realise this could be a problem at either or both ends (i.e. Facebook and/or Lightroom), but I am not prepared to make another Facebook account just to see.
Hoping that somewhere along the line it sorts itself out (maybe with the next LR update..:hm!


----------



## ukbrown (Feb 1, 2011)

I have gone back to jeffreys plug in and it is very much more stable and improved.  I prefer this to the built in one


----------



## eschurr (Mar 24, 2011)

I, too, am having trouble publishing to Facebook. Just tried to set it up, but not successful.

i authorized my account with FB, and that seemed to go ok.
i selected some photos and tried to create a collection to send to a FB album, but things began to act weird.
In the LR publishing manager, in the upper half of the dialog under "FB account" it says I am authorized (LR is also listed as an "other app" in the notifications section of my FB account).  However, in the bottom left part of the dialog it says "Can't save changes...authorizing..." and the Save button is grayed out (screen capture below)

any suggestions?

What is "Jeffrey's plug in" that is often referenced in this thread?

thank you!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 24, 2011)

eschurr said:


> What is "Jeffrey's plug in" that is often referenced in this thread?


 Jeffrey’s “Export to Facebook” Lightroom Plugin

Beat


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 24, 2011)

I can also confirm that I cannot publish to Facebook via the built-in publish service. It publishes the first image in the collection and then I get error 'Failed To Retrieve Item Info'.

I tested 3.3 & 3.4RC


----------



## eschurr (Mar 26, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Jeffrey’s “Export to Facebook” Lightroom Plugin
> 
> Beat


 
I downloaded this plugin and went to register it and i got a message saying my catalog needs to be updated before i can use this plugin.  What "update" is it referring to?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 26, 2011)

Eric,

This message comes up because the PlugIn adds some fields to database tables for its own use. This is often the case with PlugIns, and nothing to worry about if the PlugIn is known to be trustworthy.

Beat


----------



## eschurr (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## eschurr (Mar 26, 2011)

installed it and it works great.  much better than the one that comes with LR.  I will register and donate soon.  Thanks again!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad it serves you, Eric 

Beat


----------



## Obbe (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been thinking, Spotify (for those familiar with it) has a Facebook interface, but it has stopped working for me as well. I'm thinking this has something to do with that I've set Facebook to use a secure connection (SSL). Unfortunetly, I can't change this option for some reason.
Can anyone of the above check their settings as see if they have SSL enabled? (It says http*s*://facebook.com, instead of http://facebook.com)


----------



## Obbe (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope, just managed to changed to un-encrypted, and still the wrong error. Noticed however that Lightroom said (on several occasions) that there was an internal problem with the Facebook plug-in. Reloading fixed it, but it came back once again, same fix.
Did fix my Spotify-problem though. Can't make heads or tails of this.


----------



## eschurr (Apr 23, 2011)

i can't tell, but i don't think i'm using SSL connections. I don't when i normally access FB.  I can't tell if LR is trying to use SSL because i've stopped trying to use the LR FB connection.  Jeffrey's plug in works great and i'm sticking with it


----------



## Obbe (Apr 24, 2011)

Dug deeper and found


> What  we found is that Facebook announced a "migration" last fall that we  hadn't picked up on. Until then, any photo that was posted to Facebook  was assigned a unique ID number that an app or web service would use to  reference that asset. The migration was to start *sometimes* returning  this number as a string of characters instead of a number, which  Lightroom would misinterpret, hence the "failure to retrieve info". The  baffling part was that every time we tried it, we got numbers back. It  took many iterations with a customer running builds with error logging  on and a tip from Jeffrey Friedl to figure it out. Why Facebook  sometimes gives you a number and sometimes a string...no idea. We just  know now that we need to handle both.
> 
> So, thanks all for your patience as we slogged thru this one.



Read the full forum-posting here.
Looks like this will be fixed in 3.4 (not the RC as the problem and fix was not known at this time).


----------

